# Custom chess board pricing



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Someone I went to HS with contacted me about making him a custom chessboard. I was looking for advice on pricing. I've attached a picture of the desired design. I did a lil research on etsy and I'm thinking 150$ plus shipping is a fair price. I'm prices on etsy range 125$-250+ besides the cpl lowball prices of 75$, and after looking at their profiles it looks like their retired and aren't really concerned about making a wage.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

You need to price your products on what it cost you to make them.
Take into account your hourly wage, shop supplies, overhead and materials.

Huff has a blog on how to price your work. It is a very good read and his system does work well.
Takes some info to get it setup but after that it works easily on a spread sheet.


----------

